# Teichfrüchte essen



## benmao (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich frage mich gerade, ob bei einem Teich mit 20 bis 30 m3 so viele Fische und/oder Edelkrebse gehalten werden können, dass man hin und wieder welche verspeisen kann, entsprechende Filter und Pumpe vorausgesetzt.

Macht das jemand.  Esst Ihr Eure Fische?
Ich meine diese Frage ernst. Koi sind wahrscheinlich zu teuer, wären aber wahrscheinlich gut essbar?


----------



## muh.gp (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*



Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## benmao (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

Darf man Tiere nicht essen?
Ich bin jedenfalls kein Vegetarier.  Aber den Salat im Garten darf ich schon essen?

Das mit den Koi war als Spaß gemeint, der Rest der Frage aber ernst. Beim Essen denke ich speziell sn Edelkrebse, aber auch Karpfen wären ja durchaus denkbar. 

Ernst


----------



## libsy (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

 

Ich habe so etwas noch nicht gehört.
Aber ich denke mal, dass ist wie mit jedem Haustier, man liebt sein Getier, was man wie Haustiere hält.
Maximal du hast einen Riesenteich und keine Bindung zu dem Getier.
Dann würde man sich vielleicht mit einer Rute hinsetzen und Angeln.
Aber die Betonung liegt bei VIELLEICHT.


----------



## benmao (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Landwirte machen sowas, ich bin zwar keiner, war aber als Kind oft auf dem Bauernhof des Nachbarn.

Als ich auf dem Land aufgewachsen bin, war es ganz normal, ein Kaninchen zu haben.  Als es gross war, musste ich es zum schlachten bringen.  Das tat mir dann schon sehr leid und den ersten Bissen brachte ich auch kaum runter. 

Ich habe keine Fische und Krebse,  aber ich denke, ein Krebs ist doch was anderes als ein Kaninchen.

Es haben doch einige im Forum Edelkrebse.  Wird der Bestand denn nie zu dicht? 

Ernst


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Hi

Wenn du genug Hunger hast dann nicht. Ich glaube, dass so en Krebs eher langsam heranwächst und nicht sofort in der lage ist sich fortzupflanzen. Da hast du genug Zeit.
Einige Komentare kann ich aber schon verstehen...
Lass es dir schmecken :?

Grüße


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Hallo

wer Edelkrebse hält ...man hat alles richtig gemacht und sie vermehren sich eifrig 






ist es eher von Vorteil den Bestand ab und zu auszudünnen .
Krebse brauchen ihr Territorium , kümmern bei Überbesatz und neigen wohl dann auch zu Kanibalismus.

da man kaum guten Gewissens ausgewachsene Tiere umsetzen kann 

ist es wohl bei erfolgreichen "Krebshaltern" das "Kleinere Übel"

schönes WE

ps. für Veganer :
Wassernuss
__ Brunnenkresse
__ Kalmus
__ Entengrütze


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Moin,

es gibt hier immer wieder mal Anfragen von Usern, die in ihrem Teich Fische für den Verzehr halten wollen, das ist nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. Ich denke, gerade Angler gehen da anders heran.

Für mich persönlich käme es nicht in Frage. Erstens ist es bei meinen Fischen viel zu anstrengend, auf eine erquickliche Menge zu kommen und zweitens sind das für mich genauso Haustiere wie Hund oder Katze...die kämen auch nicht auf den Teller.


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Hallo,

wie die Zeit auch Menschen ändert,

Es gab auch mal Zeiten da währe niemand auf die Idee 
gekommen diesen  einzubringen.

Jetzt hat in unser Land kaum einer Hunger und es können Zierfische im Teich schwimmen.




.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

aber im Notfall hätten wir tagelang zu essen ;-)


----------



## benmao (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Karsten, 



karsten. schrieb:


> wer Edelkrebse hält



Ich habe diesen Link gelesen und gleich  das dort vorgeschlagene Buch über die Zucht von Edelkrebsen bestellt.

Das Kochbuch hat dann noch ein paar Jahre Zeit. 

Ernst


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Ich finde die Frage überhaupt nicht zum an den Kopf fassen. 
Bei allen die die Frage ungewöhnlich finden kommt das Essen offensichtlich nur aus der Kühltheke und 
war niemals vorher Tier (Vegetarier mal ausgenommen).
Persönlich finde ich es viel besser mein Fleisch von Tieren zu beziehen, die ich kenne, 
da weiß ich doch, wie die aufgewachsen sind und das die keine unnötigen Medikamente bekommen haben etc. 
In der Tat hätte ich allerdings selber ein Problem damit eigene Haustiere zu töten, aber vom Prinzip verlagere ich doch damit nur diese Aufgabe auf jemand anderen und auf Tiere , die ich nicht selber gehalten habe. Also eigentlich eine bequeme Gewissensberuhigung. 

Zur Frage: Koi sind farbige Karpfen und können wie diese Zubereitet und verspeist werden. 
Ob bei der Teichgröße die Menge reicht für einen kleinen Snack an Edelkrebsen möcht ich eher bezweifeln, aber möglich diese zu Essen ist es. 

Ökologisch gesehen wäre das vielleicht sogar positiv zu sehen, denn z.B. in Equador oder den Phillipinen sind 70 % der Mangrovenwälder durch die Shrimpszucht zerstört worden. Wenn also jeder der mal Shrimps isst statt dessen Edelkrebse in einem Becken im Garten zum Verzehr züchtet könnte man vielleicht zur Erhaltung der restlichen Wälder beitragen. 

Noch für unsere Eltern war es teilweise existenziell ein eigenes Schwin zu mästen, eigene Kaninchen oder Hühner zu schlachten. Und ich stelle einfach mal die Behauptung auf, das diese Tiere besser aufgewachsen sind, als die, die wir heute anonym im Supermarkt kaufen. 

Man sollte einfach mal über den Tellerrand denken, als solche Fragen als ganz abwegig einzustufen finde ich.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sternenstaub (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

HALLO ZUSAMMEN ;
Wuzzels Ausführungen ist nichts hinzuzufügen und wie können wir denn so sicher sein dass wir nicht mal in die Lage kommen könnten einige unserer Haustiere zu essen vielleicht nicht morgen aber wer kennt schon die Zukunft?
lG Angelika


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

bestimmte Algen sollen auch recht Nahrhaft sein, also auch was für die Vegetarier 
Was das Essen von Tieren aus dem Teich angeht, warum nicht auch das 

mfg René


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Karpfen sind durchaus in Teichen mit diesen Dimensionen vernünftig hälterbar.

Damit diese schnell zu einer gewissen Größe heranwachsen ist entsprechendes Wachstumsfutter nötig.
Mit angemessener Filterung ist das gut handhabbar.

Nur als Warnung: Auch Karpfen können schnell handzahm werden und man hat irgendwann möglicherweise ein Problem damit, diese dann auch mit Genuß zu verspeisen.


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

hi Jörg,



> Auch Karpfen können schnell handzahm werden


das spart dann die Angel


----------



## laolamia (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

ich finde es auch immer erstaunlich das suesse kanninchen und pferdchen nicht gegessen werden sollen....schweine schon.
eichhoernchen sind suess, elstern boese.... was bilden wir uns ein?

ich finde die frage auch berechtig, wuerde trotzdem keine nutzfische aus (m)einem zierteich essen 
bin aber weit davon entfernt leute zu verurteilen die sowas machen, genau wie menschen die hunde und katzen essen :shock 

leben und leben lassen.
ein satz von meinem grossvater hat sich eingebrannt: tiere sind zum essen da aber solange sie leben soll es ihnen gut gehen!
jeder der ein schnitzel im supermarkt fuer 1€ kauft sollte mal nachdenken.

der tolle silvesterkarpfen wird uebrigens auch in teichen gehalten und noch mit abwaerme aus braunkohle oder atomstrom hochgepaeppelt.

aber das alles hatte wuzzel ja schon erwaehnt.

ps.: ich bin kein ÖKO und auch ich bekaempfe die boesen blattlaeuse mit gift 
und die boesen ameisen die die boesen blattlaeuse gegen die lieben marienkaeffer verteidigen aerger ich mit leimringe


----------



## Boxerfan (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Ich habe in den 70er Jahren Kaninchen gezüchtet, gehegt und gepflegt. Und wenn sie das Schlachtgewicht hatten mit viel Appetit gegesse. Habe übrigens nur meine eigenen gegessen, andere waren mir nicht gut genug.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

die Geschwister meines Streichelkaninchens hab ich auch verspeist ;-)  *bösebin*   waren aber lecker


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> die Geschwister meines Streichelkaninchens hab ich auch verspeist ;-)  *bösebin*   waren aber lecker





  waas  und was sagt jetzt das Streichelkaninchen? 


.


----------



## lonely (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

von Karpfen rate ich ab...soll der Vorgänger meines Teiches mal gegessen haben aber die schmecken wohl ekelig, da sie ja den Grund des Teiches aufwühlen und sich dort ihr Essen suchen.

Soll sehr Muffig und Moorig geschmeckt haben... jedenfalls der Teil des Tieres, der nicht in der Tonne landete....


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*

Die muss man ja auch erstmal in sauberem Wasser hältern, das weiß man doch


----------



## Plätscher (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*



wp-3d schrieb:


> waas  und was sagt jetzt das Streichelkaninchen?
> 
> 
> .



endlich bleibt mehr Futter für mich


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*



Plätscher schrieb:


> endlich bleibt mehr Futter für mich






na klar, das musste jetzt kommen.


.


----------



## lonely (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichfrüchte essen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die muss man ja auch erstmal in sauberem Wasser hältern, das weiß man doch



Das hat er ja auch eine Woche. Aber so schnell geht der Geschmack auch nicht raus, wenn er erst einmal im Fleisch des Fisches ist....


----------

